# First Ride; Fondriest Carbon Magester



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

Hello

About a week back I started saying I was getting this bike, and now I have it  .
Just going around my area totalling 8.5km, I was exceedingly impressed by the way this bike feels. It smooths out the horrible roads around here incredibly. I am used to Shimano shifting, but already like the way Campag works (Chorus).
However, it doesn't feel any lighter than my 2001 Giant TCR2, why, probably frame size differences.
But, by no means does the weight hold it back. The TCR wants to climb, but the Magister NEEDS to climb. It is suprisingly faster up hills. It NEEDS you to get out of the saddle. It has to climb, it makes you climb. It's superb. On my TCR, I have a 39x25 as my lowest gear; on the Magester its a 39x23. I thought that may have been a problem, but so far I doubt it, as around my are, when I usually would use it (hilly area), I didn't even get to my 39x22.

My set up is to concur with a 6.61m rollout (U17 NZ gearing), so I have a 50-39 and 14-23 cassette with the 14t and 15t blocked.

I believe that if you can get this, I highly recommend it.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

And I bet you bought it from the bike shop in Ellerslie by the Cock and Bull!!!!


----------



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

I know its been a long time since your reply, but yes, Wallis Cycles in Ellerslie  They're the only shop in NZ to sell Fondriest, and they have a few Dominos, Magisters and other Aluminium frames in stock now, and if you've got NZ$18000, they still have the TF1 Top Carbon frame with Campag Record (carbon cranks) and Hyperon wheels, not to mention carbon seat, etc!


----------



## fasteddie (Jun 20, 2003)

For the last several weeks I've been considering a Domino and now the Magister, and occassionally teasing myself with the Lex. Each one is a wonderful work of art. I test rode a Domino and like the ride but the geometry really wasn't appealing to me - too sloping of a TT. I'm glad you're so pleased with yours. It may give me some encouragement to get off my duff and go buy one.


----------



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

If you can afford the Magister, go with it. It looks awesome and there's not much difference between the Magister and Lex apart from being a full monocoque frame as apposed to just the main triangle on the Magister. How much difference could that really make? The Domino looks nice, and I'm used to the compact geo from my TCR, but the joins are hidden by a carbon cover-up sort of thing. I supose really its a matter of test riding if you can, and price and function over looks, but then again cycling is all about looking fast! The Magister still has a sloping TT, but much less (2cm drop I think) which looks much better. There's only 30 or so grams difference between the Domino and Magister, so there's no point in arguing weight. My bike rides really well, and have just bought new wheels (2nd hand, but near new Campy Eurus). Just comparing my front 32h Chorus/Fir Zeniths to the Eurus front wheel, they actually feel lighter, which means to me there is a sizeable weight difference, and I can only guess the rear (when I get cassette on) will weigh much less too.

Best of luck


----------

